# how to store crickets?



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

very basic question i know but this is our first beardie and i was wondering how to store the crickets, as it seems daft to get rid of them when u buy a box of them and the lizard only eats about 8/9 at a time.
also she/he is only 7 weeks old so any advice is greatly appreciated but please make it simple to understand as it is my sons beardie and he is only 10, but he wants to be a reptologist.
thanx in advance xxx


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

buy a cricket keeper.
feed as many as the dragon will eat in 10 minutes twice a day. Crickets smaller than the space between its eyes.

Offer finely chopped and misted spring greens on a daily basis. Grated butternut squash. Dont expect the dragon to eat the greens staright away but it will do eventually.


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

thanx it eating the greens slowly, a couple of leaves a day, mainly spinach and watercress as suggested by the pet shop and is on very small cricks, also i wash the greens before chopping them up and putting calcium powder on them, not bad to say it my sons lol


----------



## Dave8706 (Sep 23, 2009)

from what i understand, spinach is a calcium binder, wich is bad,
some places say thet it dont effect there beardies, some say its fatal,
i dont feed spinach to mine, due to the inconsistancy of what ive read about it,
i keep my crickets in a cricket keeper, and keep them in the dark, until feeding and being fed to, what i do is get the crickets in the keeper, feed them greens ect ready for my beardie the next day, beardie will only get nutrients from crickets if the crickets have been fed,


if any of the above is wrong, please correct me,
cheers


----------



## pit_racer (Sep 21, 2009)

i store mine in my room or in the shed


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually give my beardies locusts why cos they are easier to catch than crickets if they escape, actually they are easier just to pick up with your hand and put in a bag to dust with the vits they need. They dont seem to move as quickly as crickets so my baby beard can catch them and I also found with crickets they tend to hid under rocks within 2 minutes of being put in the vivarium. I found locusts live longer, I just give them some shredded carrots or kale every day.

Also instead of getting a cricket keeper, you can just buy a plastic fish tank for about £5 to keep them in.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate crix glad mine are all grown up and on locusts.

Try your beardie on pre packed salads hun no iceberg lettuce mine loves rocket salad,lollo rosso, asda do some great pre packed salads water cress but the bigger stuff not the tiny punnets, peppers, grated butternut squash. As for the crix you can slow em down if you pop em in the fridge I find alot of them die but I feed me crix on fish flakes that way the tub dont go mouldy but I have heard cricket keepers aint all that good so I used to leave em in the tubs pop em in the fridge to slow em down pour into another smaller container to dust em and just dropped them on the salad beardie sees them twitchin as they warm up eats the crix and gets more salad.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

when dusting crix i find its easier to do it in the bathtub, that way when if they escape (and they will) you just pick them up as they cant run properly on the smooth surface. Then rinse the tub down after.

Also, keep them at room temp in a dark area, feed them lots of leafy greens and they will thrive.


----------

